# BlazerDancer Shannon Bex.....



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

on Fame tonight.....I think it's the finals...8pm NBC. You go girl.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

uhhh...you forgot pics! What good is this post without pics?


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

Yeah, Shannon is the only reason I watch that show. Not so much due to the fact she was a Blazer Dancer, but because my sister knows her. Anyway, I think the bald little Asian guy (Harlem) will win it since everyone seems to love him, but who knows...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

and yes.. it is the Finals...

last week 2 of the judges said they thought she would win it all


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I just watched her performance, _"I Will Survive."_

Gotta admit, she was a bit off key. Sure looked good, though!!

That's all I'm saying!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Harlem*

Straight to Broadway !
And the winner is..
Harlem


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Did you already see it Jackie?

Did Harlem win it?...... he is very talented.

But then again, at this point all four of them are very talented indeed.

but of course I am rooting for our Oregonian


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*oh no..that's my guess and my wish*

I love that guy.
He is multi talented.
I just wish he wouldn't ALWAYS start a conversation with demeaning his size or his bald head.

Hey Harlemm !!
we love you just the way you are..
You wear it well..
Gosh I am stealing songs here..

Of course not as bad as Bob Dylan.
:laugh:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Shannon got 2nd place. she did very very well. :clap:

As a result of her great performances, she left a good impression with the gentleman giving a recording contract to the winner...
so he offered her a contract as well...

CONGRATULATIONS SHANNON

way to go girl. we are proud of you

:rbanana: :gbanana: :cbanana:

PS - She even mentioned her role as a Blazer dance tonight.... with some clips of her dancing :clap:


----------

